# Fuel pump problem



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have got an old (1991) Hymer B544 on a Peugout J5.

It has got a Lucas roto diesel pump. 

Does anyone know how to prime the pump? I cannot find the bleed screw!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

There is no bleed screw on the pump itself should be one on the fuel filter housing.
Kev


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
If it is anything like my old Citroen BX from that era the Lucas pump would prime itself after manually pumping the priming pump on the fuel filter and then just turning the engine over. I think the pump was primed because there is always fuel passing through it and any unused fuel + air are returned to the tank.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys - will give it a go.


----------

